# Favorite movies with car chases ? (80s edition)



## palta_aguacate (Oct 12, 2022)

I know it's a overdone and cliché thing, but what is your favorite movie from the 80s with car chases ?


----------



## MaceLikeSpace (Oct 12, 2022)

To Live and Die in L.A. (1985)!!!


----------



## AardvarkFurLaden (Oct 13, 2022)

Le Professional (1981).


----------



## Deleted member 160939 (Oct 13, 2022)

Smokey and the Bandit II


----------



## palta_aguacate (Oct 13, 2022)

AardvarkFurLaden said:


> Le Professional (1981).


Joyeuse Pâque (1984) was goofy compared to Le Professionel for the car chase scene


----------



## AardvarkFurLaden (Oct 13, 2022)

Fursler said:


> Joyeuse Pâque (1984) was goofy compared to Le Professionel for the car chase scene


I know, goofy would be a good adjective to describe the car chase scene.


----------

